# Baby Food?



## SD

Was watching a film a while back and the lead character took up bbing and started eating baby food all day to pile on the cals.

This got me thinking, well why not! whole food ,organic, gm free, full ofveg, portable, doesnt need cooking, eat with a spoon, sounds like it needs investigation!

Now the film was set in the 80's at that point so I dont think for one minute that this is a new idea, but searching on the forum doesnt bring up any threads on it so here goes...

Looked all through Tesco.coms range of baby foods and found the most economical to be the 250g pots currently on offer from Hienz. These work out at 80p per jar, 5 for £4.

The macros were pretty good, lower in protein than you would have been led to believe you shoul dbe eating but if you are a natural trainer it is more than enough I promise you! though if you are really worried then drink a shake on top.

Macros work out at

Protein: 18% From meat and veg sources.

Carbs: 55% low GI

Fat: 27% Low Saturates

The pots are 152 cals each so you would need 4 in one sitting if you were aiming for a 4000 calorie diet. This would yeild:

Protein: 21g

Carbs: 80g

Fat: 24g

Cals: 608kcal

Ingredients:

Water, Water, Vegetables (38%) (Carrots, Potatoes, Peas, Onions), Vegetables (38%) (Carrots, Potatoes, Peas, Onions), Chicken (8%), Chicken (8%), Cornflour, Cornflour, Vegetable Oil, Vegetable Oil, Yeast Extract, Yeast Extract, Natural Flavourings, Natural Flavourings, Iron Sulphate, Iron sulphate.

So not ideal macros, expensive too one meal is £3.20 but wholesome portable food and certainly better than junk food, babies grow very well on it but are their metabolisms greatly different than ours?.....Discuss and can anyone find them cheaper?

SD


----------



## Littleluke

Bag of oats (30p) Whey protein and some nuts.. All portable, mix oats and whey in a shake, job done.. Baby food, PMSL!


----------



## genesis

they taste nice too ive got my little man on hipp organic my missus came home with about 100 jars the other day they where 10 for £5 or something so she bought the shelf lol, that film your on about was erm...i cant remember the name but its bloody good, marching with soldiers or something? its not that but it sounds like that


----------



## shorty

farleys rusks..... THE BEST!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## pastanchicken

shorty said:


> farleys rusks..... THE BEST!!! :thumbup1:


Oh man, now you're talking :thumb:


----------



## trickymicky69

i want bitty...............


----------



## SD

I really think we are onto something, what If a nutrition company produced a pureed food in a jar plastic or glass, that contained whole foods in an easy portable source? The volume would have to be greater but perhaps it could be dehydrated a little as the largest ingredient present was water. A little dehydration and you could have a 600 cal meal in a 750g jar, packed with veg and meat, real whole food, just pureed.

It ake your point on the whey, oats and nuts but I am looking for an alternative, we have been doing oats for years mate, lets look outside the box. You say PMSL so discuss that, what dont you liek about it? personally I would rather have pureed lamb casserole than oats and whey, if only just for a change.

Actually we could even do this already, make a stew, simmer off the fluid, blend and pop in a tupperware! I bet this would be really cheap too. Ok recipe ideas anyone? and remember the challenge here is to get the volume down so the meal is portable and keep a clorific value of lets aim for 600 cals ok? Come on Chefs get cheffing.


----------



## Slamdog

well, if i was still working at heinz it might have been an option, cos a jar of babyfood cost 2p, but having to buy it retail these days would cripple anyone...


----------



## cypsup

was it rise of the foot soldier by any chance


----------



## thestudbeast

cornflour is not low GI


----------



## glenn

genesis said:


> they taste nice too ive got my little man on hipp organic my missus came home with about 100 jars the other day they where 10 for £5 or something so she bought the shelf lol, that film your on about was erm...i cant remember the name but its bloody good,
> 
> -------marching with soldiers---- or something? its not that but it sounds like that


rise of the foot soldier, was the title

and your right , bloody good film


----------



## ParaManiac

This isn't new SD,many "old school" trainers have utilised baby food.

As you have stated,it's portable,nutritious and useful when stuck for an alternative.


----------



## SD

Slamdog said:


> well, if i was still working at heinz it might have been an option, cos a jar of babyfood cost 2p, but having to buy it retail these days would cripple anyone...


I agree totally, a 250g jar was 80p and that was at an offer price, but then it wasnt intended to feed a hungry Bber lol. I am sure we could do this cheaper at home, though it defeats the convenience side of it I was attracted to.



cypsup said:


> was it rise of the foot soldier by any chance


Thats it mate, nice one, very good film, retro and utterly British,w as fantastic and I bet often overlooked as it has no big name actors in it.

It was like a trip up memory lane as it went all through the 80's and 90's which were my era, was so funny seeing the clothes and cars again lol.


----------



## Guest

Just about to have some now.

I use the rice powder.

1 cup of it gives me 48 carb nothing else all being complex which mixes with a little water and i just neck it down, its great for me who isnt the largest carb eater.


----------



## SD

SportDr said:


> Now the film was set in the 80's at that point so I dont think for one minute that this is a new idea, but searching on the forum doesnt bring up any threads on it so here goes...





ParaManiac said:


> This isn't new SD,many "old school" trainers have utilised baby food.
> 
> As you have stated,it's portable,nutritious and useful when stuck for an alternative.


As you can see, I did already say that :whistling:

SD


----------



## SD

thestudbeast said:


> cornflour is not low GI


Maybe not but it is way down on the list of ingredients making it one of the smallest contributors, by far the greater ingredients are all low GI veg, its the food combination that defines GI and thats one reason why we take fish oil with our meals :thumb:

Ok lets steer away from the term 'babyfood' that was what sparked the idea, how about astronaut food! Its pureed, healthy and designed for adults, maybe with some culinary skills we could come up with a whole food paste??


----------



## Lou

shorty said:


> farleys rusks..... THE BEST!!! :thumbup1:


ooooooohhhhh Farley's Rusks YUM!!!! That takes me back...LOL!


----------



## thestudbeast

SportDr said:


> Maybe not but it is way down on the list of ingredients making it one of the smallest contributors, by far the greater ingredients are all low GI veg, its the *food combination that defines GI *and thats one reason why we take fish oil with our meals :thumb:
> 
> Ok lets steer away from the term 'babyfood' that was what sparked the idea, how about astronaut food! Its pureed, healthy and designed for adults, maybe with some culinary skills we could come up with a whole food paste??


very valid point

still buckwheat flour would be ideal!! If we are designing one as its low GI and gluten free.


----------



## Craig660

I did make a thread about this after seeing the film a while back but ut went on to talk about the film more lol


----------



## Craig660

But would also ve very interested if any one has a recipe, as i struggle to get food down sometimes


----------



## jw007

The baby food i sometimes give my daughter is sh1te...

I looked on the side 4g protein per 100g WTF???


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> The baby food i sometimes give my daughter is sh1te...
> 
> I looked on the side 4g protein per 100g WTF???


Mate your daughter is nearly 17 now... Just give her some sarnies or something... :whistling:


----------



## SD

Ok found something, now many of us hate veg with a passion what about a product of pureed veg, portable, doesnt need to be kept in a fridge, just squeeze into your mouth and swallow and its cheap, organic, GM free, no artificial additives etc? well it exists!

*Ella's Kitchen Organic Broccoli, Pear & Peas 120g*

Save 33% was 75p now 49p

Pureed Organic Pears (70%), Pureed Organic Peas (18%), Pureed Organic Broccoli (12%), Other Stuff (0%).

*Dietary Information*

Free From Egg

Free From Gluten

Free from Lactose

Free From Wheat

No Added Salt

No Added Sugar

Organic

Free From Genetically Modified Ingredients

*Nutrition*


[TH]per 100g  Energy177kJProtein2.2gCarbohydrate10.9gof which sugars6.7gFat0.1gof which saturates0.06gFibre2.9gSodium<0.01g

So for an addition of only 13g of carbs, you get 3 of your five a day and only 128g you can eat that in two mouthfulls!

I have bought some of these and will try them, babies love it so how can it be wrong lol!!


----------



## thestudbeast

These sound good for backup veg, pls report back on taste!


----------



## Slamdog

shorty said:


> farleys rusks..... THE BEST!!! :thumbup1:


I remember when heinz bought out farleys and our staff shop suddenly got filled with rusks and packets of dried babyfood...

the rusks lasted about 3 hours before the night shift had bought 3 pallets of them in one hit... we were all bringing them in as snacks for weeks.


----------



## shorty

Slamdog said:


> I remember when heinz bought out farleys and our staff shop suddenly got filled with rusks and packets of dried babyfood...
> 
> the rusks lasted about 3 hours before the night shift had bought 3 pallets of them in one hit... we were all bringing them in as snacks for weeks.


hahah.. awesome... i'd love a pallet of rusks all to myself :thumbup1:


----------



## Slamdog

we were only limited by what we could carry... in our cars..

a mate of mine when she had her first asked me to get some baby food.. she gave me 40 quid and said for me to get what i could...

2000 jars was what she got..... i actually worked out that the little monster would switch age groups before eating through it so had to get the 0-3 range, the 3-6month range and the 6mo+ range too...

she actually never had to buy a jar of food for the sprog again... it was on proper dinners by the time it ran out


----------



## shorty

Slamdog said:


> we were only limited by what we could carry... in our cars..
> 
> a mate of mine when she had her first asked me to get some baby food.. she gave me 40 quid and said for me to get what i could...
> 
> 2000 jars was what she got..... i actually worked out that the little monster would switch age groups before eating through it so had to get the 0-3 range, the 3-6month range and the 6mo+ range too...
> 
> she actually never had to buy a jar of food for the sprog again... it was on proper dinners by the time it ran out


yeah but what she saved in food... she paid for in nappies.... pmsl


----------



## Slamdog

shorty said:


> yeah but what she saved in food... she paid for in nappies.... pmsl


tell me about it...

I had two in nappies and them things were like a second mortgage...

you think adults crap a lot... wait till you have kids... jesus... its the smell too. at least when you lay a log in the crapper it only stinks a bit (unless you do lighthouse shytes) but neat baby poo... ugh....


----------



## Jake H

i saw this on rise of the foot soilder. I wondered how they tasted? horrible? it looks that way from first sight im my opinion?


----------



## pastanchicken

Think I watched that film last year, true story set in Essex?

Some good ideas on this thread, always imagine baby food to taste minging though.


----------



## Slamdog

Jake H said:


> i saw this on rise of the foot soilder. I wondered how they tasted? horrible? it looks that way from first sight im my opinion?


it is odd because it is puréed together in the low age range stuff but it isn't disgusting.


----------



## Jake H

Slamdog said:


> it is odd because it is puréed together in the low age range stuff but it isn't disgusting.


i fought it might taste sumthing like cold soup


----------



## Slamdog

Jake H said:


> i fought it might taste sumthing like cold soup


thats pretty close actually.... cold thick soup with very few lumps


----------



## SD

COld soup is a delicacy in Italy (Gespatcho?? (sp))

Plus I am eating cold baked white and sweet potatos at the moment, they arent too bad and I cant imagine cold baby food to be worse BUT you can heat baby food up by sticking the jar in a pot of hot water for 10 minutes, you dont even need an oven or microwave.

The idea is the food is dehydrated and compact, perhpas in a paste? so even if you didnt like the taste it wouldnt be a vast quantity to eat.

Going back to baby food though, it comes in a huge range of flavours, kids must be well fussy at 3 months old pmsl, its the macros that will put people off and the price, there must be a way around it, now how do they make astronaut food!!

SD


----------



## Slamdog

SportDr said:


> now how do they make astronaut food!!
> 
> SD


freeze dried and bagged...


----------



## SD

Slamdog said:


> freeze dried and bagged...


Hmm thats a little impractical, I still think dehydration is the best answer but maybe not to that extent.

I looked on NASA website and they still freeze dry food, but they take quite a bit of fresh stuff if they have the room. Most of their drinks are powdered, just add water, which is not unlike what we are doing already.

I like these baby food veg pouches, if i cant have the entire meal, pureed and dehydrated to a portable size, I can at least have the veg like that! Just add meat and a starch and you have a meal, will experiment this week....

SD


----------



## SD

Ok so my report on the Ella's baby food!

This stuff is sealed in a foil pouch with a re-sealable nozzle. Inside is a brown paste with the consistency of compot.

Tasting it straight from the pouch , it is very pleasant! Its a little sweet but only as sweet as the ingredients and being a paste it can be mixed into anything.

I have also tried it in porridge, tasted very good and provided natural sweetness, and also in a protein shake! which added vitamins and anti-oxidants to the shake. Suggest using it with a strawberry shake.

This product has all the goodness of berries and sweet potato, it is very portable ,easily dry stored and tastes good even straight from the pouch. On offer it was only 50p!! and as a bonus is GM free, ORganic, no added sugar etc.

I can't see where you can go wrong with this product, its excellent and even if it wont mix directly with your meal, you can slug it down in one straight after the meal to add some fruit and veg in one easy shot.

I have yet to try the other flavours, they look like they arent on offer now which is a shame for this is a very versatile way to get your 5 a day, though they are still only 75p per pouch.

Example uses:

Breakfast: Oats, unflavoured whey, ellas pouch, mixed berries

Snack: Brown Rice, tuna, sweetcorn

Lunch: Chicken Breast, green beans, sweet potato,

Pre workout: Nox shake or equivelant

Post workout: recovery shake.

Dinner: Eggs, Brown Rice, Ellas pouch

Snack: Pre bed meal/shake

Thats more than 5 fruit and veg a day. Obviously whole fruit and veg would be better, but this is for the lazy folk such as me right now and those that cant tolerate veg, these are perfect!

hth

SD


----------



## Slamdog

where is it on offer?


----------



## dsldude

Sainsburys


----------



## sofresh

i might have to try that stuff...how much is it in dollars?


----------



## AntWarrior

Seen the same film and often wondered the same thing, but dissmissed the idea, price of baby food!! lol


----------



## SD

Slamdog said:


> where is it on offer?


It was on offer at sainsburys but it isn't any more...typical I only just found it!!!



sofresh said:


> i might have to try that stuff...how much is it in dollars?


Hmm about a dollar I should think.



AntWarrior said:


> Seen the same film and often wondered the same thing, but dissmissed the idea, price of baby food!! lol


Baby food is expensive if you want to replace all your food with it, but as an addition to add in good calories, this product is excellent, it may even finally get you lot to eat some veg other than potatoes lmao!

SD


----------



## SD

Ok so there are three flavours to the Ella's pouches and I have now trialed them all for 2-3 weeks.

Carrot, Apple & Parsnip

Contains only the above and nothing else. 66% apple, 22%carrot, 12%parsnip.

This flavour is lush, like unsweetened apple sauce, with the added benefits of anti-oxidants from carrot and Parsnip. As

Sweet Potato, Apple, Pumpkin and Blueberry

Contains 40% apple, 30% sweet potato, 25% Pumpkin, 5% Bluberry.

This is sweeter than the Carrot one, nice though and surprisingly tastes strongly of Blueberry despite only having 5% Blueberries in? I would think that this one had the most anti-oxidants of the bunch.

Broccoli, Pear & Peas

Contains 70% Pear, 18% Peas, 12% Brocolli

This is my least favourite and tastes of Pear with an aftertaste of peas. Still edible but not as nice as the others.

All of the Ella's pouches were eaten cold and were very edible that way, they had hugely long shelf lives (sep 09) didnt need refridgerating, or even any utensils to eat. They are pasteurised so I do not know what the vitamin content would be after that, Vitc would be very low I should think. The veg component in two of the pouches is almost negligable, which made me wonder why I wasnt just eating an apple or Pear?! But these keep longer, store more easily, transport very well! and dont fill you up leaving room for plenty of complex carbs and protein.

A good purchase and a great whole food additon to a supplement such as an MRP. Real food is always best of course!

SD


----------



## Karc

Rise of the Footsoldier👍


----------



## Endomorph84

Karc said:


> Rise of the Footsoldier👍


Nice bump mate.

The last post was nearly 15 years ago.


----------



## Karc

Endomorph84 said:


> Nice bump mate.
> 
> The last post was nearly 15 years ago.


Yep 😁


----------



## comp07974

Karc said:


> Yep 😁


How baby food has changed, I bet there is a load more out there now with much more protein in.


----------



## Karc

comp07974 said:


> How baby food has changed, I bet there is a load more out there now with much more protein in.


For sure 👍


----------

